# Invading Seneca



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

A bunch of OGF guys are headed to Seneca this Saturday, launching around 6am. Look for the stickers, and/or Dale's bright white shoes and say hello!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

ShakeDown said:


> and/or Dale's bright white shoes and say hello!


ah,geeze  
is he fishin' or golfin'?
lease tell me he's not wearing those checkered knickers too


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

you gonna wear your santa clause suit? that would be easy for everyone to spot.

hip boots will probally be more appropriate!!!!

sowbelly


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

kinda ot for the suit,but i will be wearing the boots cause i have a feeling the bs is gonna be deeper than the lake


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Shakedown, what are you fishing for? With Salt Fork the way it is, Seneca should receive some more attention. I grew up close to Salt Fork and only fished Seneca a few times. One time with my grandpa, we caught white bass along the dam trolling rooster tails (I think it was rooster tails). Good luck!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Eye's tonight, hybrids tomorrow. Dunno about the rest of the crew, but the last time I was at Seneca (which was the only time) we did real well on the white bass and hybrids.


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

ShakeDown said:


> Eye's tonight, hybrids tomorrow. Dunno about the rest of the crew, but the last time I was at Seneca (which was the only time) we did real well on the white bass and hybrids.


Hybrid what? 

Saugeyes are biting fairly well in the late evening up against the rocky shoreline, especially off the damn, to the right of the big pine trees if your facing the damn. During the day, your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

SG...hybrid stripers.

We found em during the day in open water a few weeks ago. FAST action with white bass mixed in. Might do some night topwater casting for em tonight if the eyes don't cooperate.


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

They have striped bass Shake but they ain't hybrids. They've caught them up to 40lbs in there and I hear the hatchery has electroshocked fish even bigger than that. Spring and fall are the best time for them but that doesn't mean yuou can't catch them in the middle of summer. They even bite chicken liver too. 

Good luck.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I swear those fish in the 5-7lb range we were catching were hybrids. Definitely not WB, and I swear noticed broken lines on em.

If we catch any this weekend I'll take a pic. You have me curious!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i've never heard of them stocking wipers  
i know the stripers have been stocked.maybe they've been fooling around with the white bass


----------



## got_a_buzz_on (Mar 17, 2005)

i know that there are some hybrids in there.......not a bunch but some. most of the time i believe them to be stripers. pics bub....pics......and tongue check'em too.

GABO


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep, there are wipers in there. I don't know where they came from, but I've caught them in the past.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I never paid any attention to the tongue, but always look for the broken stripes. Hell, I never caught a (or fished for) hybrids until this year, so I'm pretty rook when it comes to those things.

Too big for white bass though, unless I was chuckin back some new state records


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> and tongue check'em too


 what the different features of the tongue?  


mike,maybe this is the answer 


> i know the stripers have been stocked.maybe they've been fooling around with the white bass


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I think stripers/hybrids have 2 tooth patches, and a white bass has one?

I did read somewhere earlier this year that although thought to be sterile, hybrids have/can breed back with white bass if the circumstances are right. Dim lights, some Al Green playing


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

You guys got me interested, so contacted my peoples and they told me that there is no stocking of Hybrids in Seneca, however, it is highly likely that a few hybrids have been accidentally put into the lake as they do make hybrids there for other lakes but to catch them would be rare according to these people. There is some hog stripers in there. The same people I talked to said the stream channel area around the sailboats off of the damn trolling for saugeyes has been hot. Good luck!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> I think stripers/hybrids have 2 tooth patches, and a white bass has one


 that's my understanding.white bas have one patch.
i kinda got the impression from that statement,that it was meant as a way to differentiate between a striper and hybrid  

 


> Dim lights, some Al Green playing


 works for me


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Stripers have a different patch than a hybrid. One has one, the other has two. Which is which I don't recall.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> but to catch them would be rare


At one time it was, but not anymore. If I can catch them anyone can.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

lol.i''ll agree with that.but it seems rare for you to catch anything lately


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Ain't that the truth.  I caught a 12" channel cat last week on a 7-8" bluegill.  Does that count?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

if you want it to    
quit wasting bait  

this should clear things up.http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fish/infish/species/whitebass/wbass_diagrams.phtml


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Seneca has all three. White Bass, Hybrids, and pure Stripers. The Senecaville Hatchery, just below the Dam, does much of the breeding of hybrids for stockings throughout the State. Many end up in the lake, on purpose or not. I've caught Wipers there up to 10 or 12 pounds. Believe me, they're not rare............... Maybe at one time, but not now. As a side note, although Tappan has never had hybrids stocked, there are a few caught each season. Don Mitchell caught a nice 10 pounder last year.


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

How bad did you guys put it on the hybrid stripers this weekend?

Saugeye count?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Between 2 boats, I think we had 5 hybrids...biggest 19.5". Bunch of white bass mixed in...the guys who eye fished caught a few but nothing to write home about.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Too bad, I thought you experts would slay them. I think it was a tough weekend everywhere for fishing.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

some days,even we experts can't make the fish want to eat.hell,even the amatuers we saw,had it tough.


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

If Rick isn't hammering the saugeyes, odds are no one is. After all, it is the middle of the summer and the bite is a little slower.


----------

